# Mateo is 8 Months Old Today!



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

These are from Central Park this morning-- he decided to pose on a grassy hill, looking oh so serious. What I don't have pictures of are the really goofy antics he pulled soon after I shot these...

Don't let that mug fool you-- he's really such a silly knucklehead sometimes


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Great pics, Happy 8 months Mateo!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

He's gigantic! and tooooo handsome for his own good.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

He's so handsome, I just love his mug!!
They grow up so fast, don't they?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

He's so gorgeous! He's really growing up to be a handsome boy :wink:


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

He's such a stud, how beautiful is he!! I love the tail kink - is that actually a kink or is it just how he holds it sometimes? it's cool :tongue:

Happy 8 Months Mateo!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> He's such a stud, how beautiful is he!! I love the tail kink - is that actually a kink or is it just how he holds it sometimes? it's cool :tongue:
> 
> Happy 8 Months Mateo!


Thank you! Ah, no tail kink- he does wave it around a lot though. In fact, I was just telling a friend how much Mateo uses his tail--- much more so than my Lab did (his came in handy most when swimming.) 

To PuppyPaws: They grow up SO fast. Of course people in my neighborhood notice it most, but dang- he puts on 3-4 pounds per week of body tissue. That's a lot of growth!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

ah, thanks for the memories of central park.....and the dog is nice, too LOL

actually, i covet your dog. it is my very favourite dog......i've loved this breed forever...


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

magicre said:


> ah, thanks for the memories of central park.....and the dog is nice, too LOL
> 
> actually, i covet your dog. it is my very favourite dog......i've loved this breed forever...


Awww, thank you! Mateo was a long time coming; I've wanted this to own this breed of dog, since... I don't know--the first Bush administration.

And although I love his "look", as well as his size, the *temperament* of the Dogue is, for me, simply the best I could hope for.

A perfect fit within my world.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Those pics def need to be entered one of the months for the calendar contest. A very good looking boy!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Happy 8 Months Mateo!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Awww, thank you! Mateo was a long time coming; I've wanted this to own this breed of dog, since... I don't know--the first Bush administration.
> 
> And although I love his "look", as well as his size, the *temperament* of the Dogue is, for me, simply the best I could hope for.
> 
> A perfect fit within my world.


how much is he eating these days....and what are his exercise requirements?


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

magicre said:


> how much is he eating these days....and what are his exercise requirements?


I don't really weigh his food (I did once or twice and it was about 2.5 lbs/day, give or take). Right now he weighs 86 pounds. Big puppy.

As for exercise, I've recently switched things up-- I used to take him to one of the two local dog runs, twice a day, with an occasional trip to Central Park on the weekends. Now, we head up to Central Park early in the morning, taking advantage of the off-leash hours, nearly every day. It's so much better... Mateo loves it, and I do as well. So, after a couple of hours in CP, he doesn't really need any other big exercise; maybe another couple of walks- that's it. He's pretty well spent...

A lot of the training I do with him takes place on our way up to the park.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Happy 8 months Mateo!! Khan sends you Slobbers!!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Happy 8 month's Mateo. He is just gorgeous. How about since Turner and Hooch that's when I first wanted one.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Herzo said:


> Happy 8 month's Mateo. He is just gorgeous. How about since Turner and Hooch that's when I first wanted one.


Yeah, I hear that a lot when I'm out walking him... i.e., "Hey-- it's the Hooch Dog!" A LOT.

Funny thing is, I didn't even watch that movie until after I got my puppy ...


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Now that is an amazing dog


----------

